# Crear Lista en Validacion de Datos con Buscarv!!



## yeye (Aug 6, 2002)

Puedo Crear una lista en Validación de Datos, mediante ls formulas BuscarV,
Por ejemplo
Necesito extraer de una tabla ciertos valores obtenidos con la funcion BuscarV, para mostrarlos en una lista de Validacion de DAtos!!


Como puedo hacerlo

GRacias por la Colaboracion


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 12, 2002)

Aunque creo que no es lo mejor, yo lo haría así.

En un rango pondría las fórmulas de BUSCARV, de tal forma que aparecieran como si hubiera escrito los resultados ahí.  Ahora, usando un rango nombrado, y usando las fórmulas DESREF y CONTARA, haría un rango dinámico para que se "acomodara" a los resultados dados por BUSCARV.  Finalmente, el nombre de este rango lo usaría en la validación de datos, como el origen de la lista.


----------

